# I'd like to join



## Dale Hyland (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm a humble member of society and I would like to join to mason fraternity. Is there any information that I need to know? I need a phone number for somebody that operates the evanston masonic temple. It is my nearest lodge and I do not know any more details. If there is a mason out there who would like to talk to me I'd be happy to share my knowledge and hopefully learn something new. I am just a man and I know the higher power is out there. Maybe there is more to discover. I hope to do so with the mason fraternity.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 8, 2018)

In the US the answer is to look on the door to see the schedule.  Show up an hour before the scheduled meeting.  Introduce yourself and ask how to become a Mason.  We are an in person organization so any method other than in person is nearly ignored.


----------



## hfmm97 (Sep 8, 2018)

go to the Grand Lodge of Illinois and search for "Lodge Locator": find out the day and time that they meet and show up an hour ahead of time-in person is the best way to get info 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Sep 8, 2018)

on the Internet that is...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Sep 8, 2018)

Dale Hyland said:


> I'm a humble member of society and I would like to join to mason fraternity. Is there any information that I need to know? I need a phone number for somebody that operates the evanston masonic temple. It is my nearest lodge and I do not know any more details. If there is a mason out there who would like to talk to me I'd be happy to share my knowledge and hopefully learn something new. I am just a man and I know the higher power is out there. Maybe there is more to discover. I hope to do so with the mason fraternity.


*
STRAIGHT OFF THE WEB:*
Evanston Masonic Temple
Website / Directions
Fraternal organization in Evanston, Illinois
Address: 1453 Maple Ave, Evanston, IL 60201
Phone: (847) 475-9420

The best way to contact us is via email. Feel free to reach us at inquire@evanslodge524.org

You can also come visit us the second Tuesday of each month in Evanston. The temple is located at 1453 Maple Ave. Evanston, IL as indicated in the map below.



View Larger Map


----------



## Dale Hyland (Sep 8, 2018)

Very much appreciated. Glad we met


----------



## MarkR (Sep 9, 2018)

There are apparently several lodges that meet in that temple.  Evans Lodge that Bro. Nagy posted a link to, plus:
https://www.facebook.com/Mt-Moriah-Lodge-28-PHA-EvanstonIllinois-179931392053724/
https://1001-il.ourlodgepage.com/


----------

